# Optimus 2x vs Xperia Arc S



## nCyCoD (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello guys,
 I want to buy a new mobile for around 20k. 
 My requirements are good touch screen,good camera,and 4+ inch screen. 

On ebay,
 optimus 2x is available for 19k.
Xperia arc for 22k.
Arc s for 24k.

Any suggestions please?


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 14, 2011)

lg optimus 2x is better choice with 

Dual core processor
1080 video recording
secondary camera 1.3MP
8 Gb internal storage
4.0 inch screen


----------



## abhidev (Dec 14, 2011)

optimus 2x +1


----------



## Sarath (Dec 14, 2011)

Remove xperia arc from the list. The arc s is what I would pic just for the looks and no more lag like the older model. 

On paper however LG looks good but o suggest you have a look at both before buying.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 14, 2011)

LG O2X got excellent specs but check if Android 2.3 updates fixes the software. else if you are ready to load a custom rom, go for it eye closed. it should get Android 4.0 update soon (Q1 2012) from CyanogenMod & official update later (by Q3-Q4 2012).

Arc S if you want a good camera & even better looks under 25k.


----------



## nCyCoD (Dec 14, 2011)

I like xperia arc s very much..because of looks..
I hate UI of Optimus 2x...only because of dual core ..I am thinking about it:.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 14, 2011)

Sarath said:


> On paper however LG looks good but o suggest you have a look at both before buying.



yes...online reviews...bugs etc


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 14, 2011)

If u by chance compare both in hand and forget spec I am sure u will take Arc S 

Its beautiful....

LG 2x only if u could load custom ROMs


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 14, 2011)

nCyCoD said:


> I hate UI of Optimus 2x...only because of dual core ..I am thinking about it:.



if you are ready to game, Tegra2 will help but LG choose T2 chipset packing only half a gig ram. this is no way less but still ~768Mb is the standard (or 1Gb in some).

hate LG UI? you can always select a custom launcher from market.


----------



## rhlravi (Dec 14, 2011)

UI problem: Fixed using launcher

Bugs: Mostly fixed in Gingerbread update

Both of the above can be fixed by flashing custom ROMs.
In short, problems in the O2x are software-related and hence solvable.
On the other hand, Arc S's single core processor and no 1080p video recording, no front cam, and meager internal memory can never be fixed. Plus, it is not future proof (due to single core processor). Avoid it for such a large price.


----------



## nCyCoD (Dec 14, 2011)

720p recording is enough for me..and no need for front camera..
Even with gingerbread update there is random reboot problem,Some  say it is more sluggish than it was on froyo..
I think  I wont be loading custom roms...

I am going to keep this mobile for atleast for 2-3 years..

You may think I am biased towards arc S..maybe I am.

..


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 14, 2011)

get Arc S bro ..u r already in love with it


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 14, 2011)

nCyCoD said:


> Even with gingerbread update there is random reboot problem,Some  say it is more sluggish than it was on froyo..
> I think  I wont be loading custom roms. .



as i thought. gingerbread update is buggy in all LG mobiles. forget O2X then.



nCyCoD said:


> You may think I am biased towards arc S..maybe I am



can't blame you. Arc/S is designed that way.


----------



## Rohan_B (Dec 14, 2011)

You can also consider the Galaxy R.
Dual Core, good screen , good looks.
Price just dropped down to Rs 22,900.

Flipkart.com: Samsung Galaxy R I9103: Mobile


----------



## nCyCoD (Dec 14, 2011)

Rohan_B said:


> You can also consider the Galaxy R.
> Dual Core, good screen , good looks.
> Price just dropped down to Rs 22,900.
> 
> Flipkart.com: Samsung Galaxy R I9103: Mobile



It has only 5mp camera...I need 8mp.


----------



## Sarath (Dec 14, 2011)

Bro it's xperia arc S. Its a no brainer. 

If you go to xda you'll see a lot of support for the device too.


----------



## Sarath (Dec 14, 2011)

If you are ditching it then the reason better be Samsung Galaxy S2, nexus prime or the moto razr droid

All 30k around


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 14, 2011)

rhlravi said:


> UI problem: Fixed using launcher
> 
> Bugs: Mostly fixed in Gingerbread update
> 
> ...



SE Arc S has 320 MB internal memory. 

LG Optimus 2X boasts of 8 GB internal memory. I wonder how much of that is available for Apps.

I also have to advice a friend tomorrow so that he can choose between
1. Samsung Galaxy R
2. SE Xperia S
3. HTC Incredible S
4. LG Optimus 2X

I think the first option is good. Will have to research about that phone tonight...

Anyone has info that can help, please share...

Cheers!


----------



## nCyCoD (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone know about arc S street prices?


----------



## ujjwal321 (Dec 14, 2011)

all of the phones you mentioned are great.. if u are in love with the arc s look go with it.. even though it is a single core phone the software is more stable, camera and screen is great.. u won't have any problem with the usability... except for its low internal memory.. which can be a problem if u want to install a lot of apps and with the quality of apps increasing its size will also increase.. but apart from that it is a great phone.. 
having said that if u can live with the looks of optimus 2 u should go with it.. dual core is the future.. but my only concern about that phone is its 512mb RAM which is not suffecient for a high end device.. I have a atrix 4g and my sister has a galaxy s and multitasking is not all that good in galaxy s due to its low ram.. if I get a call while browsing, the pages have to reload once I end the call.. which is irritating.. All high end androids should come with at least 700mb of RAM..


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Dec 14, 2011)

In the battle of beauty vs brain, I would choose brain. LG O2X + custom ROMs is the way to go.


----------



## nCyCoD (Dec 15, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> In the battle of beauty vs brain, I would choose brain. LG O2X + custom ROMs is the way to go.


How is your xperience with Xperia Arc?


----------



## abhidev (Dec 15, 2011)

buddy...get galaxy R...u'll curse yourself if you buy Arc S coz of very small internal memory and single core processor...no doubt its the most beautiful phone in the market...but as you said you are gonna use it for the next 2-3yrs...get something which is dual core just to be future proof.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Dec 15, 2011)

Build quality - Average. 
Looks - Killer 
UI - smooth. some times lags while opening call log / sms. 
call quality - Nice and clear.
sound - very good. better than Nokia 5800 using soundmagic - PL30.
camera - average, im not too happy with it.
display - good, outdoor visibility is also good.
battery backup - good. with 2-3 hours calling + edge conn to check mails and facebook, lasts 2+ days.

on 2.3.2, i installed some 150 apps. and the internal memory was almost exhausted. phone was slow. 
Now running 2.3.4 and using very few apps. No issues.

And hopefully will get ICS in January


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 15, 2011)

+1 for galaxy R , get this


----------



## ayaskant12 (Dec 15, 2011)

Try and get the Atrix out photon
They are better phones in this price but only if you don't care about the warranty


----------



## nCyCoD (Dec 16, 2011)

abidev-I am not feeling Galaxy  R..maybe some other dual core..

aresnalfan001-thanks for  sharing..

Guys,do you think Atrix/Atrix 2 is worth enough to get without warranty?


----------



## abhidev (Dec 16, 2011)

then a better choice is to get a galaxy S-2


----------



## nCyCoD (Dec 16, 2011)

abhidev said:


> then a better choice is to get a galaxy S-2


Not possible,my budget is at max 26k.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 16, 2011)

It's your personal choice but what is problem with samsung galaxy R.. 

If not S2 thengo for optimus 2x  or Sony ARc S..

ARC S is not dual core phone but it has 1.4ghz cpu..

Arc s is infeior to lg optimus 2x in few ways but it's a looker ..(if that is your main concern)


----------



## nCyCoD (Dec 16, 2011)

What about HTC Sensation?
Its available for  26k.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 16, 2011)

It looks good to me.. If you are confused check this out may be that will able clear out few things

*htc_sensation_vs_galaxy_sii_vs_optimus_2x-review*


----------



## ayaskant12 (Dec 16, 2011)

nCyCoD said:


> Not possible,my budget is at max 26k.



try hard sulekha.com sold it for 25.8k few days back
local price is 27k
slightly used on ebay 23-24k(go for it) 

i wud still say get the S2 used but with bill
I am in love with my S2 but now looking on Note
May be i will sell it soon, lol


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 16, 2011)

nCyCoD said:


> abidev-I am not feeling Galaxy  R..maybe some other dual core..
> 
> aresnalfan001-thanks for  sharing..
> 
> Guys,do you think Atrix/Atrix 2 is worth enough to get without warranty?



Atrix/Atrix 2 is not worth it.

Xperia Arc S is good. Original Xperia Arc @21.5k is excellent too... You should get one of those... Both are going to get ICS update, which has hardware acceleration. Your phone will get faster after update...

I just plain hate TouchWiz on Samsung phones... Its terrible... So, think about it... Xperia Arc...


----------



## ayaskant12 (Dec 16, 2011)

nCyCoD said:


> What about HTC Sensation?
> Its available for  26k.



No way you are going to buy that
Poor battery
Poor music

Bro battery life is the Achilles heel of all HTC devices
You will not be able to do anything productive with them without getting a extended battery
This is coming from a staunch HTC follower of years since windows mobile era!!!

Now Samsung rules

Beware of death grip issues too for wifi


----------



## ayaskant12 (Dec 16, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> I just plain hate TouchWiz on Samsung phones... Its terrible... So, think about it... Xperia Arc...




Put a citing ROM or a launcher like go launcher then get yr life back
HTC sense rocks but I won't buy a phone just for the
UI of  manufacturer!!!
Many other things count
We are not talking of iPhone which can't be customized!!!


----------



## nCyCoD (Dec 16, 2011)

Well,now I am in confusion..

lG O2X is out.
I dont like Samsung and GS II out of my budget..so
Galaxy R and GS II are out.


Now choice is between Xperia arc S(24k) and HTC Sensation(26k).


----------



## ujjwal321 (Dec 16, 2011)

nCyCoD said:


> abidev-I am not feeling Galaxy  R..maybe some other dual core..
> 
> aresnalfan001-thanks for  sharing..
> 
> Guys,do you think Atrix/Atrix 2 is worth enough to get without warranty?



atrix is a great phone but ICS update for it is still undecided


----------



## ayaskant12 (Dec 16, 2011)

nCyCoD said:


> Now choice is between Xperia arc S(24k) and HTC Sensation(26k).



Gave you the best suggestion but you seem to be HTC driven
I would still opt for Sony Ericsson rather HTC (Samsung hardware and graphics acceleration still being best apart from build but lighter phones means less likely chance of cracks when dropped, don't know why people outlook that part)

Finally you have been warned!!!!

Good luck with your purchase bro

*overlook that part


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 16, 2011)

IMO Htc Sensation beats ARC S at least in performance


----------



## nCyCoD (Dec 16, 2011)

ayaskant12 said:


> Gave you the best suggestion but you seem to be HTC driven
> I would still opt for Sony Ericsson rather HTC
> 
> Finally you have been warned!!!!
> ...


I didnt saw your earlier post...


----------



## Sarath (Dec 16, 2011)

Bro check my siggy. Click on the link xperia arc. 

I would still suggest xperia arc s or galaxy r (err...icons)

Sgs2 deals bring it to 25-26k. Look out for it.


----------



## andro (Dec 17, 2011)

My take would be the sensation over the arc...Htc Sense is enough for that.


----------

